#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Structural Steel Work Design to BS5950, 2nd Ed

## Azad

*Structural Steel Work Design to BS5950, 2nd Ed*
Author(s): L.J. Morris, R. Plum
Publisher: Prentice-Hall
Date     : 1996
ISBN-10  : 0582230888



This market-leading student text covers the design of structural steelwork to BS 5950 Part 1. Representing the subject in two parts, the first deals with design at an elementary level familiarising the reader with BS 5950. The second then proceeds to cover all aspects of the design of whole buildings, highlighting the integration of 'elements' to produce economic, safe structures.



*Links :*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Structural Steel Work Design to BS5950, 2nd Ed

----------


## zaimaiman

hello sir, can u upload it in 4shared?
the link indicates that the file is no longer available.
many thanks 
zaim

----------


## Nabilia

Structural Steel Work Design to BS 5950 2nd Ed. - Morris . Plum 1996.pdf 7.157 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Here is another related book...
Limit States Design of Structural Steelwork - 2nd Ed. - Nethercot 1991.pdf	  5.690 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## janaka

Thank you very much

----------


## najamshahzad2050

Dear user/admin kindly share "'Comprehensive Design of Steel Structures
By Dr. B.C. Punmia'' and ''Fundamentals of Structural Steel Design
By GAMBHIR'' Thankyou in advance.

----------


## najamshahzad2050

Dear user/admin kindly share "'Comprehensive Design of Steel Structures
By Dr. B.C. Punmia'' and ''Fundamentals of Structural Steel Design
By GAMBHIR'' Thankyou in advance.

----------

